# Post pictures of your hunting ride!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh................thats HAAWT!!!!!

I LOVE black Rockstars!


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

My baby! That F350 above is a sweet ride, but I'll be dammed if I pay that much for a ride to take back in the woods and scratch up. If I owned that she'd be a mall crawler!


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

My Babeh.

`05 2500 4x4 HD


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh................thats HAAWT!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE black Rockstars!


meeee tttooooooooo!!!

nice looking truck


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

My new ride that i just got about a month ago since the red grand am wasn't very hunter friendly, and my old beater pickup took a crap. First deer i put back in the box was a nice 9 pointer so cant complain! As for getting it scratched back in the woods, thats what walking is for not driving lol.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

arcountryboy said:


> My baby! That F350 above is a sweet ride, but I'll be dammed if I pay that much for a ride to take back in the woods and scratch up. If I owned that she'd be a mall crawler!


NOw that is an AWESOME truck!

Swampers = Awesomeness:darkbeer:


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

My old baby  I had to sell her for school though  still makes me sad


----------



## Deer Smacker (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is what me and my little buddy are rolling with.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a little cleaner in this pic than what it is now, but it was my dads. '02 F-150. It does the job!


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is my ride. (Both of them!)


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont have a decent pic of the pick up...but this is our hunting ride and the home sweet home hubby bought to make hunting a little more convenient with kiddos! And because his wife whines about needing a bathroom. 

The Duramax has red racing stripes on it...i wish you could see them in the pic. Hubby had them put on it because he's superstitious about white vehicles. He's wrecked two and one was stolen....and apparently there's something to it because a week after he bought this one he smacked a deer with it! So now it has red stripes so it's not "white". LOL!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

06' Nissan Titan. 350 hp at the flywheel. Intake and exhaust work done. Ran a 15.1 at 89 mph at the track. I love my truck!!!!!!! Hauled my wifes buck with it. The 1st deer to be in it since I just got it about 9 months ago.


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

:darkbeer:... king ranch baby with my buggy!











My trucks on the left........................ and my buddies on the right with his buggy hahaha


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

yes its fast


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*My Taco!*


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*It depends on where I,m huntin as to which i am ridin in.*


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

BSeals71 said:


>


NICE.... as soon as i can get out of my dodge ram quad cab 4x4 i will be getting a quad cab yota. i loved my tacoma but had no room. My 12 MPG beast has got to go!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

No pics of my hunting ride, not much to look at but a great lil hunting truck. 95 Nissan 4X4. Does the trick and for me and I don't have to worry about scratching the crap out of it or washing it, ever. Y'all do got some nice lookin trucks though.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*here's mine*

It's an old 2000 but I keep it nice, it does get muddy though!


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a pick up, but It gets the job done. :darkbeer:


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*Duhhh!*

oops, forgot the picture.......


----------



## Silver_CO (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll play. Mine does full time duty as my DD, pulls the camper, takes me hunting and fishing, hauls loads, hauls ass, etc...


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

View attachment 664147


Just picked this up this week!


----------



## willeox (Jul 14, 2009)

here is the mighty old dakota


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

06 Tundra...


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

37 year old truck. But gets the job done.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is mine, its pretty clean in this picture but right now I can't hardly see out the windows its so muddy.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725


That is one sweet ride there bro.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

HyperFlow said:


> yes its fast




Is that thing gas powered?


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

234k miles on this 2000 Lexus


----------



## 84toy (Oct 23, 2009)

*my ride*

I also play on the rocks with it.

Tim


----------



## Western Okie (Feb 26, 2009)

1974 Bronco automatic


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

THis baby flies...


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Heres mine. A bit rusty, but its an 89. And I paid $750 for it.So im not complaining!Im going to do alot of work on it this coming spring...


----------



## supertecIN (Jan 19, 2009)

jms375 said:


> Here is mine, its pretty clean in this picture but right now I can't hardly see out the windows its so muddy.


this i beautiful u should have it made it into the realtree roadtrips truck


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

xwinderx said:


> Here is my ride. (Both of them!)


a box full of fun in a box full of fun.


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Western Okie said:


> 1974 Bronco automatic


nice bronco. i have owned a few but never a bobtail. someday i want to get one to fix up would like one uncut all stock.:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My old Toyota! (Poper in the back too!)

And my Tahoe...love this truck!:darkbeer:


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

My ride.....


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's mine:

'95 Chevy 1500 4x4, 5 speed. Has 212,000 miles and still going strong :darkbeer:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

04 Ram 3500 and when out of town the trailer goes its converted to a camper inside sleeps 3


----------



## mntnere (Sep 18, 2009)

*my 97 sierra when waxed ,I miss my f250 T-diesel*

Nothing like the truck i could kick my but for getting rid of,i miss my locomotive


----------



## Silver_CO (Apr 11, 2009)

mntnere said:


> my 97 sierra when waxed ,I miss my f250 T-diesel
> Nothing like my truck i could kick my but for getting rid of


That looks more like an '07, not a '97.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*95 Chevy Blazer*


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's mine on the way to hunting camp









Here's all shined up


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my new to me 2007 F150 I bought in July


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Huntin` truck*

Lots of miles but starts everytime and almost unstopable almost


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725


Anywhere? I'd put money down that my 'yoto will go places that your truck can't go, or you won't risk driving it there. I've done trails so tight that if a carwash hadn't snatched off one of my mirrors I wouldn't be able to make it down it.


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Usingmyrights said:


> Anywhere? I'd put money down that my 'yoto will go places that your truck can't go, or you won't risk driving it there. I've done trails so tight that if a carwash hadn't snatched off one of my mirrors I wouldn't be able to make it down it.


but you couldn't make it through a carwash?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

xwinderx said:


> Here is my ride. (Both of them!)



oooo whats in the box?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Bakdahelup said:


> but you couldn't make it through a carwash?


I have fixed side mirrors. When the arm came by it snatched it off. I sat there and saw it about to happen but couldn't do anything about it. A used one was going to cost $90, so I decided that I'd be ok without it.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Here are our hunting rigs! 

1973 Land Rover Series III, 2004 Land Rover Discovery, and 1993 Ford F250 7.3 liter diesel. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=663421&d=1257286255


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

field_of_dreams said:


> Not to offend anyone, but.....STOP BUYING FOREIGN PICKUPS.
> Everyone knows a true pickup is an AMERICAN pickup.
> 
> Who can beat a Dodge a Ford or a Chevy? Toyota? :mg:Nissan?:mg: Ya right


Get over yourself, my camo toyota on the first page was made in America. I also drive an 84 GMC and if it makes you feel better the yota is sporting a .30 over 350 V8 with a 350 tranny.


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Western Okie said:


> 1974 Bronco automatic


I love the old Bronco. Looks good. I will get one, one of these days.
Chris


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's mine!! 2500HD, 6.6L Duramax/Allison. 660 Ft/Lbs. or torque at 1600 RPM.


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

here is mine, 2005 ford excursion 6.0 diesel,love this truck


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

2002 F150 with 277,000 on it and still going strong.


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

My truck and some pretty girls---what else do you need in a picture.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

*my work truck and huntin rig and family hauler all in one*

dodge ram 1500


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

heres my 86 and 87


----------



## All4Huntin (Jul 26, 2007)

My hunting rig.........

2005 Chevy HD 2500 Duramax 4X4


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

*Hunting Rig*

71 Ford Bronco


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

popestev said:


> Is that thing gas powered?


yes its powerd by 2 gases , it makes for a nitrous like combustion


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

camp truck


----------



## MOUNTIE1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Western Okie said:


> 1974 Bronco automatic


Do you want to drive or take mine!:mg: 1969 351w three on the tree.


----------



## MOUNTIE1 (Oct 6, 2008)

OOPS, I can't repost the same pic. I posted on a similar thread. 1969 half cab red with black top. It is cut and lifted with 33" superswampers. 351w three on the tree.


----------



## thwack6 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yamaha Golf cart 7 inch lift 22 inch mud tires


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

2000 F-150 4x4.......and a 92 bronco that i've posted pics of.


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

whitewolf1 said:


> camp truck
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is my newest investment....:darkbeer:


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

mine


----------



## chevy01234 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is one hunting ride and it's alarm system (Jager, the doberman)
2008 American Airboat's Air Ranger 496 Marine Levitator


With the bowfishing lights on her



My boat pulling truck 2001 7.3l F250


only halfway picture of my hunting truck 
2005 1500HD


----------



## mntnere (Sep 18, 2009)

Silver_CO said:


> That looks more like an '07, not a '97.


Hey your right guess my hunt and peck came up short


----------



## wayno (Nov 30, 2006)

1992 w150 318 w/hot cam and many fuel injection mods over 300rwhp


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

2004 Silverado Z71

























RCD lift 6", Bilsten shocks, Moto Metal 18 rims with 35" Kuhmos, Cold air kit, Diablo tuned, Flowmaster exhaust, OR-FAB light bar with 4 KC's on it, Billet grill. Shes about done would like to do a few smalls to her. But its done for now. Just enjoying driving her.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

my little toy 84 gmc


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome truck LOVE that body style.


vonhogslayer said:


> my little toy 84 gmc


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

They don't get any better than this ! Great gas mileage, good deer hauler. We cross creeks and go all over with this little buggy !


----------



## DernHumpus (Apr 28, 2009)

Paid $600 for it, have put 31" Mud tires on since the photo, countless other repairs and odds and ends. Im glad I didn't keep recipts.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

My hunting buggy.


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

Western Okie said:


> 1974 Bronco automatic


For some reason I really like that Bronco


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice!
I had a '77 but it was a rust bucket.



Western Okie said:


> 1974 Bronco automatic


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

Now I remember why, I own one too.:teeth: It was still in summer mode in that pic


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

2001 Supercrew.....hauled many a elk home!!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

slackster said:


> Awesome truck LOVE that body style.


thanx brother got alot of blood sweat and tears in her gotta love it!


----------



## andrewblatch (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## HCgolfer (Sep 1, 2009)

j250trx said:


> heres my 86 and 87



Those are amazing


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

2006 Dodge Big Horn 4x4 1/2 ton, 1/2 was a big mistake trying to talk myself into a 1 ton.
My son thinks his truck is my 08 Kawasaki 610 Mule


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

a pyrite mica double cab tundra just like you see in my avtar...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres mine got it this summer 94 chevy american racing rims magnaflow exhaust with glasspacks LOUD got to lay off the gas as much as i can getting into the hunting spots. shes been my baby great running truck and great looking i think


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

dalejbrass said:


> 71 Ford Bronco


Of all the rides posted, this is the one that I would enjoy taking a ride in! Very nice! If you don't mind me asking, What and how much you got in that thing?


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

heres my new one


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

arcountryboy said:


> My baby! That F350 above is a sweet ride, but I'll be dammed if I pay that much for a ride to take back in the woods and scratch up. If I owned that she'd be a mall crawler!


This truck has my vote for best hunting ride.


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> heres my new one


Has my vote for best new truck.


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

cjtaylor0103 said:


> My truck and some pretty girls---what else do you need in a picture.


This is the best truck, it not only takes you to the woods, it also attracts real pretty girls.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> heres my new one


great looking truck


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> 06' Nissan Titan. 350 hp at the flywheel. Intake and exhaust work done. Ran a 15.1 at 89 mph at the track. I love my truck!!!!!!! Hauled my wifes buck with it. The 1st deer to be in it since I just got it about 9 months ago.


I can't believe you've got the only Titan in this thread. With no disrespect for anybody else, you've got the one one truck in this thread I would love to have. Those Titans are wicked mean. A buddy of mine has one all hotrodded out, and it is by far the meanest truck I have ever driven.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

High_Speed said:


> I can't believe you've got the only Titan in this thread. With no disrespect for anybody else, you've got the one one truck in this thread I would love to have. Those Titans are wicked mean. A buddy of mine has one all hotrodded out, and it is by far the meanest truck I have ever driven.


you never drove a modded out cummins then! it makes gassers it biotches:teeth:


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> heres my new one




Absolutely awesome! Best hunting vehicle by far, hands down. Wouldn't want anything else.


----------



## shane.rawlings (Nov 5, 2009)

Corona said:


>


now that is amazing


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's mine. Can't wait until after high school to get a Titan.


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

trailinone said:


> I love the old Bronco. Looks good. I will get one, one of these days.
> Chris


I love those old Broncos, and that one is very nice.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

This is how I roll!


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice rides all. I sure like Toyota's and love the looks og the newer Chevy's!


----------



## AliCat (Oct 30, 2008)

My truck last summer


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is my 2006 F150.......


----------



## rcmbronc (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is my wood and rock cruiser. I also have a 05 F250 Ford Super Duty with Diesel that I really like. Combine that with a couple of 4-wheelers and most situations are covered.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

2008 2500 Chevy Silverdao with a Duramax Allison combo


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Corona said:


>


LOL :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Techy said:


> LOL :icon_1_lol:


:darkbeer:
what's funnier is the other pic of that rider from the front was going to be in the hunlee lookalike thread.
not anymore :sad:


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Ram & rolling hunting camp - October in Cape Breton


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's my huntin' dawg!!('97 Sahara):shade:


----------



## hokiepride (Sep 8, 2007)

here's mine...blood colored


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Heres mine John Deere Gator 850 XUV - I got Mattracks for winter use.


----------



## dingle dave (Dec 23, 2009)

*My 79 IH Scout*

My hunting rig with one of my kills on the bumper.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's my Tundra.


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

No Jap Junk here.

Keep buying that foreign crap. See what it's doing to us in Michigan...

Here's my ride:










I actually get 15 MPG outta this 400 hog!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

1989 Chevy and 1984 camper. 










marty


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

NaturesEcho said:


> No Jap Junk here.
> 
> Keep buying that foreign crap. See what it's doing to us in Michigan...
> 
> ...


Wicked Ride! I have one with less than 3000 Miles on the drive train (460/C6/Dana 44 with Detroit / 9" with Detroit) and the body is falling apart around it! Seeing this makes me want a new body for mine!!!!!


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres my rag. A lot of good times in this truck.

1981 chevy custom deluxe


----------



## tacochckmgnt (Dec 12, 2005)

08 tacoma 6 speed.3" lift 18" kmc rockstars 33's. 400ex for play when the huntin is done.


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

MKNOX said:


>


Thats awesome! Where did you get a 4x4 decal like that?


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

upclose&outdoor said:


> the f-350 super diesel baby! This big boy will get you anywhere!:thumbs_up
> im trying to going green!
> View attachment 663725


awesome truck!!!


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

NaturesEcho said:


> No Jap Junk here.
> 
> Keep buying that foreign crap. See what it's doing to us in Michigan...
> 
> ...


Nice ride crean... you *******!


----------



## archerjosh (Dec 27, 2007)

My 94 chevy that isnt afraid to go anywhere


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

checking the front end................and rear


----------



## werley102 (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't hate on the minivan!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

heres my 2008 F-150. great truck for hauling deer and gear..










Tony


----------



## PA.Bucks (Dec 13, 2004)

SRT-10 Viper powered Ram for me, gets you where you need to be in a hurry..500 hp deer hauler


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

rcmbronc said:


> Here is my wood and rock cruiser. I also have a 05 F250 Ford Super Duty with Diesel that I really like. Combine that with a couple of 4-wheelers and most situations are covered.


SA WEET! :darkbeer:


----------



## VADeerSlayr (Dec 23, 2009)

don't be too jealous  yes thats the trunk of my Toyota hahahaha


----------



## NYGut Shot (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is the back of mine


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

rcmjr said:


> checking the front end................and rear


Nice...uh...truck


----------



## Muddy90XJ (Jun 16, 2009)

My two hunting rigs....


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

arcountryboy said:


> My baby! That F350 above is a sweet ride, but I'll be dammed if I pay that much for a ride to take back in the woods and scratch up. If I owned that she'd be a mall crawler!


MAN there are some good looking trucks in this thread! :thumb:

This Toyota truck looks like my old one from college except for the camo job. That truck could go through anything! 


This is a stock photo of my daily driver and hunting rig


----------



## Duxnbux44 (Apr 13, 2009)

Heres the best she looks on a weekend


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

You would be amazed at the room you have when you fold down the seats.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

78 ramcharger with 440 big block


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

callou2131 said:


> You would be amazed at the room you have when you fold down the seats.


Did you build the entire chassis? If not what did you use to start?


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nah that is a pic I pulled from Google. I have a black 2009 xb and use it for hunting. If it is muddy or snow I use my old 91 s-10.


----------



## Squigly1965 (Dec 11, 2009)

she aint a 4x4 but she built like a tank
you could easily put 6 dear in the trunk
it's what i got right now:darkbeer:


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

mnbowhunter23 said:


> My new ride that i just got about a month ago since the red grand am wasn't very hunter friendly, and my old beater pickup took a crap. First deer i put back in the box was a nice 9 pointer so cant complain! As for getting it scratched back in the woods, thats what walking is for not driving lol.


i guarentee you that you wont take that truck where i hunt. not that the truck won't handle it but mesquite thorns on the side of the truck are not a pretty site. but if you're like me you prolly would. black fx4 that i couldnt resist taking off road and it has the scratches to prove it, lol. i bought a jeep for next years hunts.


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

*2006 duramax lbz!!!*

my 06 duramax 59,000 miles
mbpr 5' turboback exhaust
edge juice with attiude

she will haul a**


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

keep um coming


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Heres my hunting buggie for almost 10 years now


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

tacochckmgnt said:


> 08 tacoma 6 speed.3" lift 18" kmc rockstars 33's. 400ex for play when the huntin is done.


two in the p***, one in the s**** love those shocker stickers!!!!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

Corona said:


>


This is how you spot a hunter with a DUI in Pennsylvania!!! LOL


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

getting there faster


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

2002 Chevy Pickup.
American man, living in America, driving an American truck.

I was against the bailouts.
If Americans supported products made by American companies, then American companies wouldn't fail.
There is nothing wrong at all with US auto manufacturers.

Japanese "quality" is a myth, their's ain't better than ours.

Toyota can go to h.........


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> yes its fast



Haha that is sweet! Where can i get me one of these!


----------



## jessp (Aug 15, 2005)

*My 09 TRD Offroad Tacoma*

Has done me well this season... currently really dirty with some blood staining in the bed...


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

F-350 Powerstroke Diesel.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

that is one BA truck


UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725




There is a truck in this picture?! i don't see it.



cjtaylor0103 said:


> My truck and some pretty girls---what else do you need in a picture.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

*O.K. you asked for hunting rides.*

And yes I've halled and will hall deer in it again.:smile: I wish I had taken pictures of the look on the wifes face this season when I came home with the doe I drug through the swamp before I threw it in the back.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

*71 Scout 2*

only had her for a year so she's nowhere near finished new tires and a lift kit are in her near future also looking at putting a complete camo wrap on


----------



## falcon-1964 (May 13, 2006)

first was the 93 Jimmy,died on dec 12 2007 right after a morning bow hunt.I hunted out of that truck for 8 years. I miss that truck we went thru a lot .The next is the 98 Jeep, we are getting along pretty good. Has not let me down yet.


----------



## floridabuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and my wifes hunting rigs she took a nice 8pt with hers on Interstate 75 last year.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

2001 Ford Ranger - 200,000 miles.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

had to get rid of my truck and buy a car, the look on the face of the guy at the check station was priceless


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

I had a toyota before this one and it was a great truck, but i prefer this one. Glad to be back in an American ride.


----------



## huntingez (Jan 1, 2009)

here's mine in the driveway earlier today, toyota t100 sr5 on 33x12.5 tires


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

huntingez said:


> here's mine in the driveway earlier today, toyota t100 sr5 on 33x12.5 tires



You like your T100? I just got one and like it so far. Do you have any lift under it for those 33's? What kind of tires are they, and how do you like them?


----------



## huntingez (Jan 1, 2009)

Techy said:


> You like your T100? I just got one and like it so far. Do you have any lift under it for those 33's? What kind of tires are they, and how do you like them?


i like it i've had it for about 6 months. no lift just turned the torsion bars up a little bit and the 33's won't rub. the tires are wild spirit mud tires. it's got 230k and still runs strong.


i like the tires for the trail/mud, they are a little slippery when theres a little snow on the road, but if theres a lot they work real good.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

My '09 Ram 1500 Sport Crew. Couldn't wait to bloody it up!


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

*heres mine 2007 kx250f*



NY911 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh................thats HAAWT!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE black Rockstars!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1013383


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

last year tacoma
this year tundra


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's mine. 2004 Chevy Z71.


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER (Feb 11, 2008)

*My hunting rig*

Its getting a new paint job in the off season!!!


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

This is when I tried to make it into a area this spring. The bad news is I forgot to throw in a shovel, it was a long day.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt for a great thread


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

TTT.....


Love the tractor. What's the story with it?


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is mine, I wish.


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

This is our hunting 4x4 in South Africa








This one is also great:thumbs_up








and we sold this one


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

I know its an import but it carries my deer home just fine.... 32x11.50s on stock suspension and can go lock to lock with no rub :wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> I know its an import but it carries my deer home just fine.... 32x11.50s on stock suspension and can go lock to lock with no rub :wink:


No cutting to get 32's in there?:mg:


----------



## Hoyt82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

here's mine 04 tundra 4x4


----------



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

here's mine 04 tundra 4x4


----------



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

again


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Here's my ride. Everyone loves the Camo!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Cornfed said:


> Here's my ride. Everyone loves the Camo!!! :thumbs_up



Cool camo :darkbeer:


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

My youngest sons old ride.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Then 2 trucks later this is what happened to him in his latest ride, 3 months ago.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

One more pic.


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

Me and Rockys Ride!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Gets me into some good spots.


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

elmoore said:


> Here is mine, I wish.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*my rides*

f350 for distant hunts
can am for not so distant
Pete for haulin out the monter, never used pete this year grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

redruff said:


> No cutting to get 32's in there?:mg:


the only thing i had to trim was the plastic flange that the mud flaps were bolted to. I removed them way before i got the tires so its not like i'm sacrificing anything anyway.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Cornfed said:


> Here's my ride. Everyone loves the Camo!!! :thumbs_up


there is camo in the picture?


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

elmoore said:


> Here is mine, I wish.


:tongue: anyone watching the Cincy Jets game and see Ocho Cinco's new birthday truck?
It's basically that. this pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

COElkFreak said:


> 2001 Supercrew.....hauled many a elk home!!


very nice ride i just bought a 99 crewcab with a lift and 18" wheels about 33" tires, but i really would have liked to get the supercrew they are so sweet. By the way I love your front bummer/grill guard... well i guess it is more of a mounting rack for the lights. but those fog lights look sweet mounted there. Where did you get it? or is it custom made?


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Bakdahelup said:


> :tongue: anyone watching the Cincy Jets game and see Ocho Cinco's new birthday truck?
> It's basically that. this pic doesn't do it justice


That thing looked pretty good.


----------



## aimatdeer (Apr 19, 2009)

the deerwagon.:shade:


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725


WOW and i m spend !
thats a sweet ride 
wish my super duty looked like that !


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

redruff said:


> No cutting to get 32's in there?:mg:


Nope not at all I have 32's on my wifes with no prob at all, still have the mudflaps also


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's my truck. And I don't mind it being foreign. I used to be a gm guy but they get my tax dollars now so I wont give them more voluntarily. I originally wanted the f-150 but with less hp, torque, towing, and payload the only thing higher on it was the extra 1k on the sticker.


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

northwoodsbucks said:


> Here's my truck. And I don't mind it being foreign. I used to be a gm guy but they get my tax dollars now so I wont give them more voluntarily. I originally wanted the f-150 but with less hp, torque, towing, and payload the only thing higher on it was the extra 1k on the sticker.


Maybe Afghans will make a truck w a bigger payload and cheaper! LOL JKWU


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine was assembled in Indiana, probably as many foreign parts as any of the big three use


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Let's see some more!


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is my new hunting partner.... 2006 F350 4x4


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

first time trying to load a picture so we'll see what happens.
should be a camo blazer...


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's mine 02' F150 178,000 miles and still going. Retired it to a street truck this year.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is My 2008 Tacoma. Great truck











Here is my 2002 TJ


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Checkin' cameras...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The transformation begins....


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ford F-350


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

well there it is......:darkbeer:


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's mine, as of 3 minutes ago (in No. Virginia)


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

There's a lot of horsepower in my driveway.:wink:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Some really nice rides !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sts3500 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's my 04 f350 with a powerstroke and my trailer while on vacation in Wi last summer.


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's mine, hauled 5 whitetail with it last season. 2008 F-150 SuperCrew XLT. Wish I had got the F250 4-door diesel.

Not afraid of scratches - I bought a truck to use for hunting, not a showpiece I worry about getting dirty.


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

My next truck accessory - http://www.buckstop.biz/ford97-03.html


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is one I saw in my city that I think is sweet and I would love to own..











Here is my toy I am working on. I need some tube doors and roll bar. 77 blazer 4" lift 35" BFG


----------



## brk (Jun 12, 2006)

toyota's quality sure is looking good right about now...how many recalls have they had in the last month?


----------



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

She's a beauty!










(JK - Not mine. Google search.)


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

only picture I have now
And I know but still, I love my Toyota!!


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

*99 Expedition*










11" of lift 37x12.5 Procomp Xtreme ATs... and tons of other toys....


----------



## Docbar (May 12, 2009)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725



Thats a nice truck you got there. What kind of mods you got on her?


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> The F-350 Super Diesel Baby! This Big Boy Will Get You Anywhere!:thumbs_up
> Im Trying to Going Green!
> View attachment 663725


....yet not a scratch on it.

*That particular truck would be absolutely useless* where I hunt!!!!!
It wouldn't get me half as close as my Chevy Blazer.....or even my little 2 wheel drive (purple) Ranger!!!!!


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

here is my new rig as of two weeks ago by next season she will be ready to go with a set of bfg all terains and a leveling kit...then if i got some really nasty stuff to go through i still have my old beat up jimmy that will go anywhere


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Back's done...waiting till spring to do the sides...but I LIKE IT!:darkbeer:


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

98 ranger 5inches lift 33s and 1985 yamaha 200ern three wheeler!!!


----------



## kwaichang (May 8, 2009)

2001 F-250 with a rack in the back!


----------



## redneck47441 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't like getting the bed bloody. 

Tom


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

No matter what the topic there will always be bashers. My Tacoma's vin starts with a 5 meaning it was built by United Auto Workers in the US. Besides, I bought it 8 years used.


----------



## dgard_07 (Dec 16, 2009)

My truck I have now and then the small pic is my '97


----------



## Postless65 (Nov 25, 2009)

Chihua33 said:


> This is what me and my little buddy are rolling with.


Is it bad that just by seeing the decals on the side of the truck I know you lived in Wisconsin?


----------



## Postless65 (Nov 25, 2009)

NaturesEcho said:


> No Jap Junk here.
> 
> Keep buying that foreign crap. See what it's doing to us in Michigan...
> 
> ...


That is freaking neat! I love those trucks :wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

blazeC2 said:


> first time trying to load a picture so we'll see what happens.
> should be a camo blazer...


Specs on the lift/tires please?:thumbs_up


----------



## casper198021 (Jan 9, 2010)

*97 Ford*

Here's my 97' Ford powerstroke F350 a little stuck last winter but not for long with the Ramsey on the front and a Warn on the bed.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

I went to Perry Fla. to hunt some hogs (Three Rivers, HC) and this is one of the trucks I was riding in and here's a ******* traffic jam.


----------



## HoytArcher08 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well here is my hunting/daily rig! I want to lift it about 5in if i could come up with the cash!!!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Old Faithful, The Hoe, and the Honda


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

:thumbs_up:tongue::thumbs_up:tongue:ME LUVS THE HOE!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckbuster217 (Apr 12, 2008)

here is mine 87 Jeep Wagoneer, 4.0 L inline 6, gets me where i need to be and dont have to worry about the scratches!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

NY911 said:


> :thumbs_up:tongue::thumbs_up:tongue:ME LUVS THE HOE!!!!!!!!


Thanks man. When the boggers wear out, I am gonna go with a radial like the Swamper SSR. Also gonna lift it 2 more inches to run 40's. Trying to keep the miles off the Ford (195k now), the Hoe is gonna be my daily driver when I get her like I want her.:darkbeer:


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

gets me in and gets me back out!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Postless65 said:


> Is it bad that just by seeing the decals on the side of the truck I know you lived in Wisconsin?


Hmmm, have you seen me around?


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

redneck47441 said:


> They never had a problem with the pedals till they got an American Supplier that being said Toyotas are the Most American vehicles made?


I forgot, they're blaming it on faulty American labor:der:


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

nstrut said:


>


Dude that is too pretty to take hunting.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

heres mine! with the first snow in over 6 years


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

HCH said:


> Dude that is too pretty to take hunting.


Thanks! It's been my toy the last few years. Not very hunter friendly. My next one will be though. I'll have to wait a bit though because it's my wife's turn for a new vehicle.

I'm trying to persualde her into a Challenger and I'm losing the battle. LOL!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's mine.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Please see the original post, this thread is not to debate the American vs Foreign trucks debate ad nauseum it is to post pics of pickups. I've deleted 50+ off topic posts on this thread, keep it on topic. And yes I realize this thread started back in November!! '94:wink:


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

My 2001 Honda Rubicon 500. Hondamatic tranny, 4x4.










My 2003 Ford F-350 SC longbed, 4x4, 6.0 Powerstroke Diesel, 6 speed manual stick shift:


----------



## pabowhuntsman (Dec 11, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

my Ford ranger gave up the ghost last year after 250,000 miles --still ran good but the frame rotted through on one side and no one would dare try and fix it. Like losing an old friend.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

e-manhunt said:


> my Ford ranger gave up the ghost last year after 250,000 miles --still ran good but the frame rotted through on one side and no one would dare try and fix it. Like losing an old friend.


Old trucks are like old wives. You feel bad for a bit until you get a newer one with less miles on it.:wink:


----------



## kerrick131 (Mar 3, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Grizzly


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Here she is


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet old ford bronco


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Nothing special, but they do get me where I want to go.


----------



## jhorak (Sep 4, 2009)

modeclan said:


> My youngest sons old ride.


Why would he possibly get ride of this truck? Looks awesome.


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

this is peaches, I gave a copper jhon bow site for her, she is our hunting truck and recently became a project truck also, this is a before pic, hopefully soon we can get an after. 1979 1/2 ton dodge power wagon. the old 360 still runs as hard as ever at 6mpg lol


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Rigs*

Here ya go!
67 F100 short bed work in progress, she has a punched out 390 and some other goodies and other accoutrement's coming. No dents but she has been baptized!:wink: 78 JEEP with an AMC 360 good runner and she does have a few scares well earned of course. Then there's always a good MULE available, goes where nothing else can, except for the two feet method.

Stay thirsty my friends,
G


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Chihua33 said:


>



Whats the story with the Ruffed Grouse ?

That boy tickling him or what :wink:


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey pabowhuntsman what do ya hunt with that ride..cougars?


----------



## JPHI (Dec 24, 2009)

01 Jeep TJ
I have an M416 1/4 ton Military trailer I haul when I need cargo room.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Techy said:


> Nice...uh...truck


What truck? :wink:


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

It depends on the size of the critter..........


----------



## kerrick131 (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^

that smoke stack is freakin sick!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

kerrick131 said:


> ^^^
> 
> that smoke stack is freakin sick!!!


Word....bet that biiiiiiiieeeeaaatch rolls some COAL!:darkbeer:


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*here is mine*

98 tj with just about all the bells and whistles in the middle of axle swap to 1 tons locked and she is lifted 6 more inches now


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bwana said:


> Whats the story with the Ruffed Grouse ?
> 
> That boy tickling him or what :wink:



That grouse has been coming back for the last couple years to our hunting camp, but this last year, she only seemed to come out when I was there.

Haven't seen her in awhile now, I'm hoping she made it through the winter.


----------



## pabowhuntsman (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Ultras said:


> Hey pabowhuntsman what do ya hunt with that ride..cougars?


LOL! Naah, I'm too old for cougars. Maybe a different kind of cat! :wink:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Toyota Tundra with full TRD package including Supercharger which will be used to haul the Razr for the Spring bear hunt and to finish the wolf hunting season............


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

gkonduris said:


> Toyota Tundra with full TRD package including Supercharger which will be used to haul the Razr for the Spring bear hunt and to finish the wolf hunting season............



Very nice!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

right now a 95 ford taurus. tell you what it doesnt smell to good when your driving with a few garbage bags full of deer parts that sat in the warm weather all nightukey:

also not fun when you have a turkey bleeding everywhere in the back seat.


my dads getting a new truck so he is giving me his ford f150 and my car will go to my little bro:darkbeer:

that should make things easier and cleaner ill miss the car though. my first car that me and my dad fixed up together. plus i paid for it all my self.


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

kerrick131 said:


> ^^^
> 
> that smoke stack is freakin sick!!!


Thanks, sounds good to. It loves making black stuff. I tell most people its a wood burner under the hood.:wink:


----------



## bwhntnfool (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

My scooby.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

My new 2010 F150 FX4... Love it!


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

Havent seen an avlanche yet so better throw mine up. 2007, just upgraded from the 2002 a month ago and love it even more.
Like the fact I can lock my gear up in the back when traveling around hunting, yet still have that pickup access.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*last years ride....*


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Flat-Broke said:


>


That's CRAZY!! How'd that get up there!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*When the going really gets tough*

Break out the 750 Brute Force. This is a picture of the Brute in action pulling a disabled quad up a substantial hill in Southern W.Va. It got pretty interesting about half way up the front tires got airborn making it difficult to steer.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

not a good pic but the only one i have. it now has a deer on the hitch that lights up and waves when i brake, and gets a lot of points and laughs from people behind me now.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*tires*

What kind of milage do you guys get out of your mud tires. Im looking at trying to squeeze some 31x10.50 r15 bfgmudterrians under my little 02 crew cab s10 and im curious how long they will last? or if there is a mud tire that would last longer?


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi (Nov 6, 2008)

gkonduris said:


> Toyota Tundra with full TRD package including Supercharger which will be used to haul the Razr for the Spring bear hunt and to finish the wolf hunting season............


Oh man, that Tundra must haul arse. Doesn't that supercharger up the horsepower to the 500 range? I was thinking about picking up an older Tundra with the 4.7L. Awesome toys you got there.


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

gkonduris, those razors are incredible! When I graduate, one of those will be on my list of things to buy. + tracks = insane!...


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

My graduation gift to myself. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

UPDATED!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190479


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

My AWD FX35.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

My 08 Tundra


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*MY Hemi*

My Hemi Sport SLT Limited Edition


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

mine vinson 500







WORM


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Just the back showing my plate. This thing has beenn everywhere.


----------



## brn2bwild (Jan 10, 2004)

These are mine.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*Heres mine*

View attachment 761731


View attachment 761732


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

My truck. 2000 F250 7.3L diesel. It has 189,000 miles on it


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Obi-wanShinobi said:


> Oh man, that Tundra must haul arse. Doesn't that supercharger up the horsepower to the 500 range? I was thinking about picking up an older Tundra with the 4.7L. Awesome toys you got there.


508 with the supercharger, intake etc.............Toyota told me I could add another 15 mph for the exhaust. It's a screamer on the road and loves to drink gas


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

OStateDrenalin89 said:


> gkonduris, those razors are incredible! When I graduate, one of those will be on my list of things to buy. + tracks = insane!...


The tracks are a blast, they'll get you places where nothing else will in the Spring, where mountain trails can have 5 feet of snow or the next corner just dry road or mud. 

My favorite picture on this thread is Flat-Broke's!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

HuntWhenever said:


> That's CRAZY!! How'd that get up there!


Yea i agree, how did you get that up on top of there!


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is two rides I got


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't forgot this one


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> Here is two rides I got


Ooooh man that red chevy, I LOVE IT! :thumbs_up


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

*For hunting Terrorists and IEDs*










:izza:


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

First few pages had a TON of broncos... Almost brings a tear to my eye


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's my new hunting/fishing rig.

2009 Silverado Z71
2" RC leveling kit
20" KMC XD Monsters
33x12.50 Nitto Mud Grapplers
Line-X
Magnaflow exhaust


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My new ride...2001 Suburban...Loaded!


----------



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

*ride*

pic of this hunting ride!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Here's my new hunting/fishing rig.
> 
> 2009 Silverado Z71
> 2" RC leveling kit
> ...


now only if it were diesel that would be my dream truck


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Road closures for me when ever possible :darkbeer:


----------



## six_gunz (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

*Here's mine.*

06' Silverado Z71
18" KMC Rockstars w/Nitto Terra Grapplers & some bolt on goodies. 18mpg!


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Black Rockstars are the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

NY911 said:


> Black Rockstars are the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz


i liked a lot when i bought them two years ago but now everywhere you look you see a truck with them. i still like em but so does everyone else.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Black Rockstars are the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz


Meh, to each his own I guess


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

*The condition mine is in now*

:sad:


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Opps here are the pictures....


----------



## majestic_rb (Feb 12, 2009)

not pretty but does the job...mostly.


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's mine. 2008 Titan Pro-4X.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't have any good pics of my hunting rides, but here you go anyway. The first is my primary hunting ride and the second is my secondary/duck and fish hunting ride.







;


----------



## freestyle_bully (Feb 7, 2010)

heer is my 2006 z71, it is more of a mall crawler:dancing: but it has whut it needs to get me to the stand!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

J-Meaux said:


>


thats a sexy truck right there. good engine too. 

you are right about the Rockstars though....same with the wagon wheels on jeeps. it was cool until everyone and their mother got them


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

My farm truck


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*.*

My hunting rig!!:darkbeer:


----------



## work2play (Aug 31, 2008)

:shade:


----------



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cheap Ride*

Dang cold in the winter....


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

the more i look at those 81-89 chevys and gmcs the more i want one!!!! i have to have one before fall lol


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

It is AWD...










It's also AWD, but with a bit more clearance...


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine with the trailer loaded for elk hunting. I put the axles below the springs on the trailer for more clearance in the mountain roads.


----------



## bentcam (May 19, 2006)

long time buddy


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

My 3 main hunting rides all together. The canoe is stored permanently on the Blazer.


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

vern96 said:


> My hunting rig!!:darkbeer:


Love that style of hood on Dodges!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

*03 Avalanche*

03 Chevy Avalanche 8" lift 3/4 ton (fairly rare) *502" Chevy 8.0L V8* nitrogen gas shocks on the front and air ride suspension on the back. This thing is an absolute beast and could go anywhere I was willing to go. And it would run 130mph but it would make you pucker while doing itukey:.
By the way I just sold it that is why the pic is on the car lot I realized i did not have any pics of it and that would be a shame not to at least have one...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

okiehunt said:


> 03 Chevy Avalanche 8" lift 3/4 ton (fairly rare) *502" Chevy 8.0L V8* nitrogen gas shocks on the front and air ride suspension on the back. This thing is an absolute beast and could go anywhere I was willing to go. And it would run 130mph but it would make you pucker while doing itukey:.
> By the way I just sold it that is why the pic is on the car lot I realized i did not have any pics of it and that would be a shame not to at least have one...


)))))))))))))))))))))) BOING (((((((((((((((((((((((thumbs_up


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

I recently bought this gas hound; mainly to tow my Jeep, but it will serve for hunting duties too.:

3/4 ton, 8.1ltr V8, 4x4


----------



## konadog (Mar 6, 2009)

My 05 TJ have a rack I put on the back to haul deer (if I get one)


----------



## wadevb1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just enough bed room


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

*no frills get it done pick up*


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's mine 97 Ford F350 460 engine


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

xwinderx said:


> Here is my ride. (Both of them!)


Is that a new 350sx?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Not my hunting truck that's a Z71 but this little boy helps me get there quiet.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

jus dpend on how far im goin an how code it is decides what ride im takin:darkbeer:


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

This is mine. 02 Ram 1500 4x4 Quad cab.


----------



## STEVE CASH (May 24, 2008)

QUOTE=HyperFlow;1056047956]yes its fast[/QUOTE]

It may not have a Hemi but I bet it's seen a few ukey:


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Here she is. I need a better angle thought o show off the nice 32" Cooper ST's


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's what I ride to go hunting, have a few of these vehicles.. Randy


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 960884


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*My Hunting Ride 2004 TJ*

Bought this back in May, love it, gotta put some toys on it and it will be perfect.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

my hunting rig is a 1993 saturn hatch back, hauled a few dead deer in it. i haul $2,000 worth of hunting gear in a $500.00 car. i don't leave the county too often but when you turn the key it fires up. thank God i have my priorities straight.


----------



## hoyt em (Sep 15, 2009)

heres mine. 1969 chevy


----------



## ndfastang (Nov 1, 2010)

With our 4 wheelers after a trip....











Just after a bath with the stang.....












Connected up and ready to go camp/hunt........


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Due to the addition to my family on Father's Day in 2010, we decided to purchase our new family and hunting vehicle. '05 Chrysler Pacifica AWD, 19" factory chrome wheels. The wife loves it for the baby and I'll love it once the tow package is installed for transporting my other hunting ride.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

rcmjr said:


> checking the front end................and rear


That looks crackerized too!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

98 Land Rover D1


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

98 Ram 1500.
35" Goodyear MTR Kevlars, 6" lift.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## razor edge kid (May 17, 2009)

Hoyt1945 said:


> This is the best truck, it not only takes you to the woods, it also attracts real pretty girls.


i Chase whitetail too but i dont have that decoy hows it workin for yah!!!


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just a college student...so nothing fancy till i get my civil engineering degree!! it does the job, and the cargo hitch really helps


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

My hunting ride for the last 3 years.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

My two hunting rigs...


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Renegademan (Dec 23, 2004)

Dream truck

But i still got my fast car


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Renegademan said:


> Dream truck
> 
> But i still got my fast car


dang that's a nice LT1 z28 !! I've still got my first camaro and can't wait to upgrade it to a Z28!


----------



## 5.9cummins (Apr 6, 2009)

God i miss this. 



Got a trailblazer now to haul around the midgets.


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

05' Ford F-150. She was waitin in the field for me after a morning hunt in PA. Got new tires since, but I love this truck, gets me where I need to be, and its pretty slick looking all cleaned up


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gets me to the treestand no problem...


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

my 03 frontier, just went over 35,000 on it last week!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Corona said:


>


Is this pic for real????? looks like a new animal hording show.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

My new hunting ride this year...Just traded the F150 on this 2011...


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

What are the tires? They look good


illwhttail said:


> My hunting ride for the last 3 years.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

2003 F-150XLT









Just sold this one today
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff16/buckeyehntr5/96chevy2.jpg


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

'05 F-150 w/ 6" Fabtech & 35's. The deer is my buddy's; don't want to steal his thunder!


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

My updated '09 Ram CC Sport.

In an Illinois bean field:










In an Illinois corn field:










In a snowy CT driveway:


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, black trucks and dirt road are a bad combo.
It's a beautiful truck when clean.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

'05 Silverado in background.....
Sorry for the bad pic but my other toy got in the way :shade:

View attachment 1043676


----------



## KHunter1 (May 1, 2009)

This is my ride, photo from yesterday morning. dry ground at 3:30 am and 8 inches by 7 am.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

My new Ford. I love that I can have a full size crew cab and still have a 6.5' box. The 5.0L motor is running great and it rides like a dream. Plenty of power and good gas mileage.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

She ain't much but by god she is mine....


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

08 GMC Duramax


----------



## TeamFATBOY (Nov 2, 2008)

97' Jeep TJ


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

KS_Deers said:


> '05 F-150 w/ 6" Fabtech & 35's. The deer is my buddy's; don't want to steal his thunder!


Looks like a 150 on the back of a 150.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

love the JEEPS !


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

BowKil said:


>


Sweet ride....What size are those tires and what size is the rim? Do you have a lift on it?


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

*The next level....*

Here's my ride, after fresh rebuild and newly overhauled engine.


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's mine, 2007 MY Land Rover Defender 110...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

z79outlaw said:


> 08 GMC Duramax


That's a good lookin ride...How much lift and what size wheels & tires on it?


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I sold my jeep and just bought this one.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

my deer cart.


----------

